# Elan SX or Atomic SX7



## thetrailboss (Oct 27, 2006)

Folks--

My brother is looking for a pair of skis.  He has not skied in a few years, but was a very strong skier who liked groomers and some bumps.  Not much into trees, but would like to dabble in some from time to time.  

He has found these two skis.  The *Atomic SX7* looks a bit too light for him IMHO. He is about 6 feet tall and 175 pounds.   

The *Elan SX's* look like a good match, but I don't have specs for the 160 cm model.  I imagine it probably has a deep sidecut....

Anyone have any experience with either ski?  

He is not really in a position to demo many skis and is going to be leading a new ski/snowboard club at our high school *alma mater*, so we're talking about 10-20 days tops a season.


----------



## roark (Oct 27, 2006)

Off the top of my head, 160 sounds a bit short for an agressive 6' 175lb man. Sorry, no experience with either ski.

I love the demoed and loved the Elan Ripstick for groomers.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I would stay away from the SX:7. My understanding is that it's an intermediate ski. The Elan is actually an 04-05 SLX so that's the name you should use if you wanna search for some info on it. The SLX is a race slalom and will absolutely rip. The two skis can't really be compared. One is a race slalom and the other is a recreational carver right out of the rental fleet. I wouldn't worry about him overpowering the 160 Elan, but depending on his style he might not like skiing on a slalom ski as his everyday ride although I know plenty of people who do. They will definitely be nice on groomers and might be decent in bumps as well due to the short length.

Specs on the Elan: 116-66-106 (12m radius)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 27, 2006)

Try the  Atomic SX 10 . Five of us have been on them and they are super !.We range in size from 5'10" --6"3"" and weight in 160-210 lbs range . we are All advanced skiers with 30+ days /yr experience . These skis do not have a speed limit and they hold an edge like velcro . Just Lock and load and enjoy the rip !

Great on hardpack , crud , ice  and credible in Eastern Pow


----------

